# I want to apologize to Michael Nyman



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

I have bashed Nyman a number of times on this board, for being a composer who writes great themes but can't write great music...I stumbled upon this piano piece and it is truly amazing....So I'm sorry for bashing him. This is a great piano piece!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I don't know if Michael is a member here, but I'm sure he'd be thrilled.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoy it, very pretty.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I want to see you get down on your knees and apologize. I want to watch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

I like Nyman's music quite a lot, but not so much for his soundtrack to _The Piano._

The stuff he wrote for the Michael Nyman band is music I find really fun, and it certainly has a unique and bizarre sound considering the lineup of musicians.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I like Nyman too. It's not respectable to like certain artists, but that shouldn't matter in the least. I figure the dislikers are the same who wouldn't understand Van Gogh until everyone else did, etc.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Never liked Nyman, who sounds very artificial or contrived to me. Looks like I'm not alone

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/w...ala-celebrated-40-years-of-phoney-shallow-mu/


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

I would not call that piano piece amazing but I do love his Purcell-derived score for one of my favorite films, Greenway's The Draughtsman's Contract. The most famous piece, Chasing Sheep Is Best Left to Shepherds, has been sampled countless times, including in a really inspired song by the Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

ericdxx said:


> I have bashed Nyman a number of times on this board, for being a composer who writes great themes but can't write great music...I stumbled upon this piano piece and it is truly amazing....So I'm sorry for bashing him. This is a great piano piece!


Always loved this.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> Never liked Nyman, who sounds very artificial or contrived to me. Looks like I'm not alone
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/music/w...ala-celebrated-40-years-of-phoney-shallow-mu/


Can't think of a single composer that is without his/her detractors.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I just listened to the piece in the OP. It's pretty bland and for a short work a bit meandering.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I like quite a lot of Nyman but have never liked 'The Piano music. Reminds me of the dreaded Einaudi

One of my favourites is his MGV -


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Einaudi? Now that's really, um, hypnotizing!

MGV is nice. I quite like Nyman's Ariel Songs and "I am an Unusual Thing" sung by Ute Lemper, but in general I find the lack of breathing space and the lack of dynamics in sound level in much of his music rather tiring to listen to.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

ericdxx said:


> I have bashed Nyman a number of times on this board, for being a composer who writes great themes but can't write great music...I stumbled upon this piano piece and it is truly amazing....So I'm sorry for bashing him. This is a great piano piece!


*There is a piano concerto based on the music from the movie:*


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The only music I've heard of Nyman's was what he provided to accompany the David King book _The Commissar Vanishes: The Falsification of Photographs and Art in Stalin's Russia_, where Bolsheviks who fell like ninepins from official favour were airbrushed out of official photographs. Although the premise was interesting I'd probably prefer to read the book, especially when I learnt that the music was a rehash of what was written for an earlier project called _The Fall of Icarus_.


----------

